# Gun in a sock



## Warrigal (Mar 18, 2014)

:hide:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_I will give you a 7/10 Warrigal i think _:lofl::getit:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 18, 2014)

A little harsh I feel Jill, I will go 8!
:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy awards a solid 10!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't get it ...


----------

